# Dr. James White & The Traditional Text — Debate Challenge



## Robert Truelove (Dec 2, 2015)

UPDATE 2-5-16: I've taken down my video to allow for Dr. Robinson and Dr. White to discuss this opportunity between themselves.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 2, 2015)

Is it safe to assume you pointed James White to the video and the challenge? I hope he would be quite interested in a debate/discussion with Dr. Robinson.


----------



## MW (Dec 2, 2015)

Robert Truelove said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PKca5Mn9PU



There is a side-link to Louis Armstrong's St James Infirmary.

I wonder what this has to do with textual criticism.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 2, 2015)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Is it safe to assume you pointed James White to the video and the challenge? I hope he would be quite interested in a debate/discussion with Dr. Robinson.



I too would love to see such a debate. I suspect Dr. Robinson would be a much more formidable debate opponent on this topic than the likes of Riplinger and Anderson.


----------



## Robert Truelove (Dec 2, 2015)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Is it safe to assume you pointed James White to the video and the challenge? I hope he would be quite interested in a debate/discussion with Dr. Robinson.
> ...



Not to mention...It's a completely different topic than anything you're going to get with a Riplinger or an Anderson.


----------



## Robert Truelove (Dec 18, 2015)

Update: We've heard nothing but crickets on the Dr. White Versus Dr. Robinson debate challenge.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 19, 2015)

Robert Truelove said:


> Update: We've heard nothing but crickets on the Dr. White Versus Dr. Robinson debate challenge.



I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 20, 2015)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.


That's right. It is not good for your health


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 20, 2015)

Maybe you're better drawing a line under the James White thing and producing easy to understand videos on the Ecclesiastical Text and its importance?

Maybe that's not possible?


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Dec 20, 2015)

Has Dr. White acknowledged that the debate challenge has even been issued? I am ignorant of the circumstances. Specifically, I am asking if he even knows that the challenge exists?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 21, 2015)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> Has Dr. White acknowledged that the debate challenge has even been issued? I am ignorant of the circumstances. Specifically, I am asking if he even knows that the challenge exists?



I'm sure Dr. White receives hundreds of debate challenges, but given the history here, it is likely that he is aware of this particular challenge. I'm also sure that his schedule is quite full, but speaking for myself, I would love to see Dr. White debate with someone on this issue whose arguments are a bit more sophisticated than those of Riplinger, et al.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Dec 21, 2015)

I would too, being a member of Dr. White's church and all, and being interested in said topic myself.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't have time to watch a 41 minute video.

Am I to understand that Robert has issued a challenge to James to debate Maurice Robinson?

If so, is Dr. Robinson aware that you have offered him as a debate opponent?


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 21, 2015)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> I would too, being a member of Dr. White's church and all, and being interested in said topic myself.



Poke him! Bug him! I think Christendom as a whole would benefit from that debate.


----------



## Robert Truelove (Dec 27, 2015)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I don't have time to watch a 41 minute video.
> 
> Am I to understand that Robert has issued a challenge to James to debate Maurice Robinson?
> 
> If so, is Dr. Robinson aware that you have offered him as a debate opponent?



Yes and yes. Dr. Robinson would very much like an opportunity to debate with Dr. White in a moderated debate and I had his permission to offer a challenge.

I've been asked why present this challenge myself and not Dr. Robinson himself? Here is my answer...

First of all, I am under the understanding that Dr. Robinson has made his desire to debate Dr. White on this known years ago privately and no debate has happened. Furthermore, Dr. Robinson does not strike me as the kind of person who would post a public debate challenge on the Internet. Indeed, he is the foremost textual scholar in the world today for the Byzantine Priority position and you can't find a single lecture of him on the Internet (video-wise). You couldn't even find his textual notes detailing the 105 verses from the CT that have no Greek manuscript support (as complete units) until I received his permission to post them just a few days ago.

All said, it's just not his style to do something so public so I asked if he'd mind if I issued a challenge. He said he wouldn't mind because he is willing to do the debate and is honestly concerned with how the case for the Byzantine priority is being misrepresented by its opponents. He didn't put me up to it. Rather, I asked him about the possibility of debating Dr. White and he informed me that he had wanted to do the debate for some time. I then asked for his permission to issue a challenge publicly in the hopes that a debate might actually come to pass.

I would sincerely like to see this debate because I think this subject is worthy enough to warrant such an interaction. I think these two men would do an excellent job of presenting the case for their respective positions and we would all benefit from the interaction.

Finally, my own manner and mannerisms in issuing the challenge should be interpreted in their own light and not made to reflect the disposition of Dr. Robinson. My video was going over a lot of my personal dealings with Dr. White over the last few months primarily for the sake of presenting my side of these things for the benefit of both my congregation and other men in my fraternal. I wanted to make sure those I minister with understood where I was coming from.

That said, the challenge is real and sincere.


----------



## Logan (Dec 28, 2015)

Now this would be interesting. Not so much as a debate but more of a discussion back and forth. I'd like that!


----------



## manuelkuhs (Jan 18, 2016)

As someone who has listened to and loved practically every Dividing Line over the last 2-3 years, and as someone who is very sympathetic to the Traditional/Ecclesiastical/Byzantine textual positions, I would LOVE to have a fair, brotherly, scholarly debate on this to go ahead. 

Mr Truelove, many thanks for trying to organise this.


----------



## Robert Truelove (Feb 5, 2016)

UPDATE: I learned over the last couple days that Dr. White has not been aware of this challenge until yesterday. While I did post a notice through his website, they didn't get it. I sincerely believe that as I spoke with Rich Pierce at Alpha and Omega Ministries today and he appears to be missing several messages I have posted through their site over the last few years.

They are aware an offer for a debate has been made now, but please let's not stoop to saying Dr. White has been ducking it. I PUBLICLY APOLOGIZE TO DR. WHITE FOR ANY PART I'VE PLAYED IN INSINUATING THAT.


----------



## bened (Feb 5, 2016)

Sure wish Jerusalem Blade could be in on the "discussion."


----------



## Robert Truelove (Feb 5, 2016)

...


----------

